# The Best place for - Mylar Bags



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the best place and most cost effective place to buy mylar bags is

Mylar Bags - SorbentSystems.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I found this one. I like their $6.99 shipping price. They even have clear Mylar bags for rifles.
Best Prices! Mylar Bags & Oxygen Absorbers Direct


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here ya go >Just so you know - Sorbent actually MAKES the bags<


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mylarbagsdirect.com has a shipping cost of about 1/2, $6.99 vs. $12.25. They have no min order which I prefer. Cost between the two is so close for less than 50 bags of the same size. Since I normally only buy about a years worth at a time, I'll go with the cheaper place. But since the company I used to use raised their prices, I have saved the site. Thanks


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks M-M , very useful and info that I needed.


----------

